# villa to rent that sleeps 24+



## miss maluca (Mar 9, 2012)

hi everyone im new to this i am looking for large villa to rent that sleeps 24+ for a family wedding next march if anyone can help have been looking online but not much that sleeps 24 +


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Try Owners Direct or some sites list _grouped_ property for XL parties, a location would be useful


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

miss maluca said:


> i am looking for large villa to rent that sleeps 24+ for a family wedding next march if anyone can help have been looking on-line but not much that sleeps 24 +


Unlikely/Impossible to find a villa that big, you could however go for a small hotel, guest house or B&B and there are quite a few to choose from. Here is one example ...

Luxury Algarve hotel - Quinta Jacintina


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

Magee said:


> I may have a place to suit depending on which areas you will consider - please PM me to discuss.


my big fat gypsy wedding springs to mind


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

*Reply*



santaanita said:


> my big fat gypsy wedding springs to mind


Hi Nigel

Nice to see you on this Forum. That photo i took of the tree growing out of the wall turned out great. Hope to see you soon.

Fred and Krystyna


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

miss maluca said:


> hi everyone im new to this i am looking for large villa to rent that sleeps 24+ for a family wedding next march if anyone can help have been looking online but not much that sleeps 24 +


Hi there and welcome to the forum

You do not say where in Portugal you are looking for a villa.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at this one. 
Godkin Holdings - Quinta Da Lua (Letting)
It has plenty of space and the option of another villa nearby Ideal if you have more than the 18 guests.

I only know of it through a friend who was interested in buying it 

Be warned though it is not cheap!


----------

